# American wages research



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Depends on what part of the united states and who you talk to.

Id say anywhere between $15 and $50 per hour hour is pretty standard


----------



## AustralianElec (Oct 16, 2012)

*Bls*

I checked your bureau of labor statistics and it said the average wage was about $25 an hour.

http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes472111.htm 

It doesn't answer things like annual leave etc though.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

What we make and our agreement is no secret:

http://www.ibew353.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=84&Itemid=81

This area, non-union? Unlike all the non-union guys posting here, typically less. The best approximation is a search of the government job bank for 'electrician' in 'Toronto':

http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/res-eng.as...lectrician&Categ=7*&OpPage=50&Stdnt=No&nsrc=1

These are all non-union contractors (our local has a hiring hall). The average seems to be in the mid-twenties per hour, about what I'd have estimated. If you email our local, they might be able to provide you more scientific data.


----------



## AustralianElec (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you Stan! I appreciate it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

What are your wages and benefits?
Is it worth it to move over there?


----------



## AustralianElec (Oct 16, 2012)

No we are full, no more jobs ha ha ha ha 

There's a big **** fight going on over here, you can earn 250k a year if you get on good jobs but the remote work some of the employers like to think you are their personal slaves/property.

You'll be living in a camp 4 weeks on 1 week off roster. 12 hour days 50 degrees plus in the summer you get one day off in the middle of your 4 week roster.
No girls to have sex with.
Lot of dodgy characters in the mines.

We have a lot of irish, new zealand and english electricians here at the moment being exploited. They have no idea of the wages and conditions we have fought so hard to get and will often work for a lot less money.

Some of them see a job for 100k and think they have hit the jackpot and considering what they earn back home they dont care they'll take it and be treated like dogs. 

Lot of people come short term do a year or 2 and then get out, because the rosters are so ****, employers love that because they can continue to dictate all the terms.

As a union movement we are starting to regain ground again on some of these jobs but it takes a lot of hard work and our system is completely different to that of North America. Bosses here are in the main extremely hostile to the union. 
The state where most of these mines are is a very conservative and backwards state as well, lower level of education than the rest of the country. 

A lot of the workers just dont understand how much better the conditions are on a union job. That's our job though to educate and show them their power and worth.



The short answer though, not many decent jobs right now, industry is claiming skills shortage to import cheap compliant labour. Next year few big jobs coming up. 

If they changed the rosters we would eliminate unemployment in the country virtually overnight


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

AustralianElec said:


> No we are full, no more jobs ha ha ha ha
> 
> There's a big **** fight going on over here, you can earn 250k a year if you get on good jobs but the remote work some of the employers like to think you are their personal slaves/property.
> 
> ...


So kinda like being in the navy on a long deployment, except you make more $$ and can go to town and spend it all more often. 

I'll stick it out here. 
Good luck with your survey.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> What are your wages and benefits?
> Is it worth it to move over there?


In your case we say YES:blink:
and they say NO.:laughing:


----------



## Albertaelectric (May 4, 2012)

Yeah we'll maybe you are full up. Our talent pool is getting thin and quick like. We've hired 47 in the last two weeks and I am pushing for American help. It would be nice if someone was willing to push on the other side of the border. I see on here many are out of work?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

AustralianElec said:


> You'll be living in a camp 4 weeks on 1 week off roster. 12 hour days 50 degrees plus in the summer you get one day off in the middle of your 4 week roster.
> No girls to have sex with.





AustralianElec said:


> They have no idea of the wages and conditions we have fought so hard to get


Jeez, what were the conditions like before??:blink:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

AustralianElec said:


> No we are full, no more jobs ha ha ha ha
> 
> There's a big **** fight going on over here, you can earn 250k a year if you get on good jobs but the remote work some of the employers like to think you are their personal slaves/property.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the greedy rely on the ignorance of their employee's as to exploit to the fullest extent their earning capacity! I say expose all you wages and or health and welfare benefits(the whole package) so all will be aware of the ability to earn reality in your country. I have heard of the need for workers in your country as well with and without horror stories of living conditions, income,working conditions, etc. Let others know what they may be getting into before they harm their self or your efforts please, Brother Noah.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

What? No Illegal Mexicans? I would have thought they've infested world wide by now. :whistling2:




Here are a few.

http://www.simplyhired.com/a/salary/search/q-electrician

http://www.worldsalaries.org/usa.shtml

Job benefits growing faster than wages article.
http://www.delawareonline.com/artic...-than-wages?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|Business

http://www.dol.gov/dol/topic/wages/educational.htm


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> Depends on what part of the united states and who you talk to.
> 
> Id say anywhere between $15 and $50 per hour hour is pretty standard





AustralianElec said:


> I checked your bureau of labor statistics and it said the average wage was about $25 an hour.


Average wage is pretty much meaningless as jimmy points out area makes all the differance. Some areas are really as low as 15, some areas higher than 50.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

AustralianElec said:


> ....12 hour days 50 degrees plus in the summer...


In case anyone missed this one, 50 degrees = 122 F

Too hot for me.


----------



## AustralianElec (Oct 16, 2012)

Zog said:


> Jeez, what were the conditions like before??:blink:


Used to be the lads would mobilise to the job and not come home till it was finished. no smoko sheds, no days off, no superannuation, no A/C in rooms, no OHS legislation, No severance, no income insurance.

We took a big hit in 96 when that little facist John Howard was prime minister and went on a union bashing campaign of the likes the country had never seen before. So things arent great.

Remote work is employer provided accommodation and if you go on strike the employer is obligated to withdraw your accommodation, which means you cannot strike.

Gina Rinehart the richest woman in the world is pushing to make the North west of our country into an economic zone without regulation. She has also been on camera saying Africans will work for less than $2 an hour and they are more than happy to work for it. She calls working class Australians lazy, even though she inherited all her wealth.


----------



## AustralianElec (Oct 16, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> Sometimes the greedy rely on the ignorance of their employee's as to exploit to the fullest extent their earning capacity! I say expose all you wages and or health and welfare benefits(the whole package) so all will be aware of the ability to earn reality in your country. I have heard of the need for workers in your country as well with and without horror stories of living conditions, income,working conditions, etc. Let others know what they may be getting into before they harm their self or your efforts please, Brother Noah.


Brother Noah I would attach the agreement so people can see for themselves but the maximum attachment size is way too small.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

AustralianElec said:


> Used to be the lads would mobilise to the job and not come home till it was finished. no smoko sheds, no days off, no superannuation, no A/C in rooms, no OHS legislation, No severance, no income insurance.
> 
> We took a big hit in 96 when that little facist John Howard was prime minister and went on a union bashing campaign of the likes the country had never seen before. So things arent great.
> 
> ...


 
So the concentration of wealth and power is degrading the working man on _your_ side of the rock Aussie

you'll please excuse me that i'm less than surprised ....

~CS~


----------



## AustralianElec (Oct 16, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> So the concentration of wealth and power is degrading the working man on _your_ side of the rock Aussie
> 
> you'll please excuse me that i'm less than surprised ....
> 
> ~CS~


She's an Aussie. Righttard greed is the same everywhere.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you checked out our Guilded age Aussie?

Perhaps your country's business evolution is similar?

~CS~


----------



## AustralianElec (Oct 16, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Have you checked out our Guilded age Aussie?
> 
> Perhaps your country's business evolution is similar?
> 
> ~CS~


Ha ha we were still convicts at that point.

We invented the Labor Party in Australia (about 1902??) and it has remained one of the 2 major political parties in the country. As a result we've always had a much fairer system compared to the states.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

AustralianElec said:


> > Ha ha we were still convicts at that point.
> 
> 
> yes well, i promise to not muddy your thread with the likes of James Cook or the Botany Bay then...., but i will mention convict is mighty close to conscript in the dictonary , as well as in the hearts of those who would seek control of the labor force...:whistling2:
> ...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

AustralianElec said:


> Ha ha we were still convicts at that point.
> 
> We invented the Labor Party in Australia (about 1902??) and it has remained one of the 2 major political parties in the country. As a result we've always had a *much fairer system* compared to the states.


 
I bet the aborigines have something to say about that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

as well as....>


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Steve.

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?


Don't point out our major mis-steps and failures when dealing with foreign entities.:no::blink:

When I read about past and present mistreatment of natives in any country, slavery and other major atrocities perpetrated on the world by almost every country on the globe I am bothered. Few escape the realm of being evil towards someone they felt as a threat, were in their way or just a pain to them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well said Brian, we've all got some rather nasty skeletons in our closets. 

that said, there is what i'd call a social evolution many countries go through

for instance, the book of Koran is only 1400 yrs old, and we all know what Chitstianity was like in it's 14th century....:001_huh:

Our civil rights movement is now 50 yrs old, chronologically speaking we can look at other countries just coming into it all....

~CS~


----------



## AustralianElec (Oct 16, 2012)

Very interesting stuff, thanks guys. That gives me some new reading material!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

brian john said:


> I bet the aborigines have something to say about that.


Well no... they're drunk on methylated spirits and asleep on the road.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chewy said:


> Well no... they're drunk on methylated spirits and asleep on the road.


Unfortunately American Native are stuck in the same rut. A tough life for a once proud population.

Russel Means died today.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell_Means


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

brian john said:


> Unfortunately American Native are stuck in the same rut. A tough life for a once proud population.
> 
> Russel Means died today.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell_Means


Thats a shame, I really liked him in last of the Mohicans. 

New Zealand is quite unique in the fact the British were unable to defeat the Maori so then signed terms with then called the Treaty of Waitangi which ensured them all equal rights and one law for all, it hasnt stopped what I would estimate as 15% of the population claiming "Post Colonial Trauma" as an excuse for alcoholism, incest, domestic violence, child abuse etc etc but they are an embarrasment not only to the Maori who made a go of it but to Kiwis on a whole.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

To the OP
I sat on an airplane, with a guy from Aus a couple months ago, who was visiting his sister in the US. He tried getting a banking job in the US, same job as he does in Aus, but the cost of living is so high, and the amount of disposable income left after paying rent, food etc would be a much harder life. He was telling me what the pay is for tradesman, and I couldn't believe it. You guys have it made.


----------



## AustralianElec (Oct 16, 2012)

dronai said:


> To the OP
> I sat on an airplane, with a guy from Aus a couple months ago, who was visiting his sister in the US. He tried getting a banking job in the US, same job as he does in Aus, but the cost of living is so high, and the amount of disposable income left after paying rent, food etc would be a much harder life. He was telling me what the pay is for tradesman, and I couldn't believe it. You guys have it made.


We've fought long and hard for it. Of course we deserve more than a banker. 
We are exposed to industrial diseases work in extreme conditions and actually do something.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

AustralianElec said:


> We've fought long and hard for it. Of course we deserve more than a banker.
> We are exposed to industrial diseases work in extreme conditions and actually do something.



That's not what I meant. He said for himself as well, Aus was a much easier life, because of the salaries, and less crowded population.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

brian john said:


> Unfortunately American Native are stuck in the same rut. A tough life for a once proud population.


imho, Jonny Walker & Jim Beam had more a hand in winning the West than is given credit....

~CS~


----------

